# How to mount a ceiling fan to an overhead beam



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this a solid or load bearing beam? How much does the base extend beyond the 6" width? Maybe you can widen the beam in the area of the box by adding 1x? to both sides with some decorative edge treatment. How do you plan to route the wires??


----------



## arichard21 (Oct 17, 2007)

what 47 47 said... how the wiring is going to be run to it should be the first thought.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

I like to use a fan rated pancake box. Sometimes I'll paint it.


----------

